# my 1st website. what do u think?



## wajdiphotography

Hello,

i am working on my website. As Karl Taylor said in one of his video, i did it with squarespace template.

my link is

Fashion photography Photographie de mode

please tell me what do you think

i am still adding photos, menu and text

but really i need your advice while finishing it

Thanks alot


----------



## wajdiphotography




----------



## tirediron

I think you're off to a good start. Your work is very nice, but I think the layout of the 'site could stand a little refinement.  I would suggest grouping all of the categories of  your work under a 'Portfolio' or similar heading, and expanding your 'About' page, or adding an additional page to provide some information on your services, cost, etc.  Additionally, I would lose the Hotmail e-mail and use one with your domain name in it.  Lastly, it might be worth having someone who is a fluent English speaker proof-read your text for spelling, grammar and syntax.  There are no huge issues, but some minor errors, which, if corrected would add an increased element of professionalism to the appearance of your 'site.


----------



## Didereaux

Your opening page should not be one of the categories.  Pick 2 or three of you absolutely best photos from any of the categories and feature them on your home page.  Then have the categories menued.  Your killing the eyes of the first time viewr with too much!


----------



## wajdiphotography

tirediron said:


> I think you're off to a good start. Your work is very nice, but I think the layout of the 'site could stand a little refinement.  I would suggest grouping all of the categories of  your work under a 'Portfolio' or similar heading, and expanding your 'About' page, or adding an additional page to provide some information on your services, cost, etc.  Additionally, I would lose the Hotmail e-mail and use one with your domain name in it.  Lastly, it might be worth having someone who is a fluent English speaker proof-read your text for spelling, grammar and syntax.  There are no huge issues, but some minor errors, which, if corrected would add an increased element of professionalism to the appearance of your 'site.


Thank you for your time spent on my website 
for the layout i have used the same as Dynamic product & still life photography
Fashion is using the same template but starting with a photo and not thumbnails.
i have a friend in Uk working on my About page 
on Monday i will get the email adresse.  squarespace dosent provide it free with the domain name.
the site is only 3 days old.  I am sure i have tomuch work to do built a good quality one 

Thanks you again


----------



## wajdiphotography

Didereaux said:


> Your opening page should not be one of the categories.  Pick 2 or three of you absolutely best photos from any of the categories and feature them on your home page.  Then have the categories menued.  Your killing the eyes of the first time viewr with too much!


ok i am working on it now 
still confused which photo to use as a home page
i will do some tests
Thank you


----------



## tirediron

wajdiphotography said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opening page should not be one of the categories.  Pick 2 or three of you absolutely best photos from any of the categories and feature them on your home page.  Then have the categories menued.  Your killing the eyes of the first time viewr with too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ok i am working on it now
> *still confused which photo to use as a home page*
> i will do some tests
> Thank you
Click to expand...

 Consider a gallery of a few of your aboslute best; one of each genre in an auto-loading/scrolling slide show.


----------



## wajdiphotography

tirediron said:


> wajdiphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opening page should not be one of the categories.  Pick 2 or three of you absolutely best photos from any of the categories and feature them on your home page.  Then have the categories menued.  Your killing the eyes of the first time viewr with too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ok i am working on it now
> *still confused which photo to use as a home page*
> i will do some tests
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider a gallery of a few of your aboslute best; one of each genre in an auto-loading/scrolling slide show.
Click to expand...


 for now i just put 1 photo as a home page or maybe will use 2 photos side by side
then i will see what www.squarespace.com Template offer me as alternative options as (slide show or carousel....)
or maybe i will do a design in photoshop with few photos 
what do you think


----------



## xenskhe

wajdiphotography said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am working on my website. As Karl Taylor said in one of his video, i did it with squarespace template.
> 
> my link is
> 
> Fashion photography Photographie de mode
> 
> please tell me what do you think
> 
> i am still adding photos, menu and text
> 
> but really i need your advice while finishing it
> 
> Thanks alot



I clicked on the fashion section; I like that when I all the pictures have been viewed, they are then shown again together - that is a nice idea.


----------



## wajdiphotography

xenskhe said:


> wajdiphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i am working on my website. As Karl Taylor said in one of his video, i did it with squarespace template.
> 
> my link is
> 
> Fashion photography Photographie de mode
> 
> please tell me what do you think
> 
> i am still adding photos, menu and text
> 
> but really i need your advice while finishing it
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on the fashion section; I like that when I all the pictures have been viewed, they are then shown again together - that is a nice idea.
Click to expand...

Thanks Xenskhe


----------



## wajdiphotography

tirediron said:


> I think you're off to a good start. Your work is very nice, but I think the layout of the 'site could stand a little refinement.  I would suggest grouping all of the categories of  your work under a 'Portfolio' or similar heading, and expanding your 'About' page, or adding an additional page to provide some information on your services, cost, etc.  Additionally, I would lose the Hotmail e-mail and use one with your domain name in it.  Lastly, it might be worth having someone who is a fluent English speaker proof-read your text for spelling, grammar and syntax.  There are no huge issues, but some minor errors, which, if corrected would add an increased element of professionalism to the appearance of your 'site.


i was with a friend (a french developer) he told to use the first menu without a portfolio, as he said, Its better for google indexing and robots. And after some times i can change it back.
i am confused how google work 
now I am renaming and optimizing all photos


----------



## xenskhe

wajdiphotography said:


> i was with a friend (a french developer) he told to use the first menu without a portfolio, as he said, Its better for google indexing and robots. And after some times i can change it back.
> i am confused how google work
> now I am renaming and optimizing all photos





Maybe this is useful to you.
I don't have Adobe reader on this PC, but I'm pretty sure this is the document:


d2eeipcrcdle6.cloudfront.net/seo-cheat-sheet.pdf


----------



## wajdiphotography

xenskhe said:


> wajdiphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was with a friend (a french developer) he told to use the first menu without a portfolio, as he said, Its better for google indexing and robots. And after some times i can change it back.
> i am confused how google work
> now I am renaming and optimizing all photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is useful to you.
> I don't have Adobe reader on this PC, but I'm pretty sure this is the document:
> 
> 
> d2eeipcrcdle6.cloudfront.net/seo-cheat-sheet.pdf
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link. its interesting


----------

